# Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat



## Dooora (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin heute etwas verzweifelt vor meiner Wanne gestanden und war sehr frustriert. Nachdem ich eurer Anleitung folgend gestern Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt eingefüllt hatte, war die Wanne voll gelblichbraunem Schleim..... brrrrr
Das hatte sich dann über Nacht schon etwas gebessert und heute abend hat sich der Sand abgesetzt, allerdings ist noch gelblicher Schaum am Rand..... Sieht nicht so schön aus.

Nachdem meine erste Wanne entgegen allen Regeln - ohne Sand am Boden, mit Teicherde, ohne sonstigen "Komfort" - anscheinend funktioniert (seit etwa 10 Tagen in Betrieb) - siehe Foto 1
 

und der __ Wassersalat bereits Ablegerchen produziert (freu ) / siehe Foto 2
 

... finde ich im Gegensatz dazu, meine Badewanne sieht entsetzlich aus. Ich scheine da vollkommen unbegabt zu sein. Eure sehen alle so toll aus, meine ist nur schlimm. Ich habe die beiden Pflanzkörbe wie von euch beschrieben bepflanzt. Aber sie sehen so verloren aus da drin. Ich finde auch nicht schön., dass man den Korbrand sieht. Aber wenn ich sie weiter nach unten versenke, dann ist das nicht mehr Zone 2/3..... 
 

 

 


Wie lange dauert das denn, bis ein Teich "zugewachsen" ist und nicht mehr neu aussieht? Brauche ich mehr Pflanzen? Wie gestalte ich verschiedene Zonen in dieser Wanne? 
Am liebsten würde ich alles wieder wegwerfen und die Pflänzchen in einzelne Kübelchen packen. Ohne Sand! 

Aber vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Gestaltungstipp für mich?
Frustrierte Grüße

Ursula


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Ursula,

so blöd das jetzt klingt - das Einzige, was Du brauchst, ist ein bisschen Geduld.

Den Schaum auf der Wanne kriegst Du relativ einfach weg. Lass sie einfach ein bisschen überlaufen. Aber hübsch langsam.

Den eckigen Korb kannst Du ruhig ein bisschen tiefer setzen. Außerdem würd ich mir noch eine Wasserschwertlilie und einen Tannewedel für die Wanne gönnen.


----------



## Eugen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*



Dooora schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das denn, bis ein Teich "zugewachsen" ist und nicht mehr neu aussieht? Brauche ich mehr Pflanzen? Wie gestalte ich verschiedene Zonen in dieser Wanne?
> .......Aber vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Gestaltungstipp für mich?
> Frustrierte Grüße
> 
> Ursula



Vll. so ähnlich :



 ..... 

 ... 

 

Das "zuwachsen" ging bei mir recht flott


----------



## Dooora (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Danke euch beiden. Ihr macht mir wieder etwas Mut. Die Idee mit den alten Wurzeln find ich gut, das hab ich bei uns auf dem Hof gefunden und jetzt sieht es schon etwas voller aus. Die Tannenwedel werd ich mir besorgen.

Heute ist das Wasser noch etwas klarer und die Sonne spiegelt sich darin. Da sieht das alles gleich etwas freundlicher aus 

LG Ursula


----------



## herbi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Ursula,...

hättest auch den Sand vorher waschen sollen,...!!! 

Aber lass dir gesagt sein es sieht super aus,....! 

Das wird schon noch,....


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*



herbi schrieb:


> hättest auch den Sand vorher waschen sollen,...!!!



Ach Herbi, Du immer mit Deinen Witzen 

Ursula, er macht nur Spaß. Es ist alles in Ordnung so. Die Trübstoffe setzen sich ab, die Pflanzen freuen sich drüber und Dein Teichlein wird wunderschön!


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Mir hat der Tipp von hier, es "regnen zu lassen", sehr geholfen! Der Sand hat sich damit viel schneller angesetzt.


----------



## herbi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

@ christine,...

Warum sollte man Sand nicht waschen können,...?

Geht doch im Aquarium auch!


----------



## Dooora (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo ihr 

heute sieht man in der Wanne schon bis auf den Grund. Herbi, wenn ich mal nichts anderes mehr zu tun habe, dann wasche ich die Sandkörnchen ab. Am besten einzeln mit der Bürste, oder? Oder kann ich ihn in die Waschmaschine tun?  

Einen schönen Pfingstmontag wünscht
Ursula


----------



## herbi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Ursula,...

ich will dich/euch damit nicht auf den Arm nehmen,...!

Das waschen von Sand ist eigentlich im Aquariumbereich üblich,....! Sand in einen Kübel schütten und mit Wasser auffüllen,...so das der Kübel überläuft(Wasser),...aber ganz langsam,...dann einfach den Sand mit der Hand umrühren,....!
Es ist zwar etwas mühsam aber es funzt,....den auch wenn es Spielsand ist, heißt es noch lange nicht das er sauber ist,....!


Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls einen schönen Pfingstmontag
herbert


----------



## Klausile (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Herbert,

wenn ich Spielsand wasche, dann ist danach kein Lehm mehr drin. Und genau den will man ja im Sand haben - ist besser für die Pflanzen. Der einzige Nachteil ist eben, das es ein wenig dauert, bis sich alles gesetzt hat.

Im Aquarium wird meist kein Sand, sonder Kies verwendet. Der lässt sich auch einfacher waschen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Eugen (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hi Herbi

[OT]wenn du Zeit hast,darfst du gern zu mir kommen.
Ich hab grad 3,2 to Sand hier liegen, der demnächst im Teich verbaut werden soll.
Wär doch ein neuer Job für dich 
Vom Busfahrer zum Sandwäscher.  
[/OT]

@ Ursula

passt scho


----------



## herbi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

@ klaus,...



> dann ist danach kein Lehm mehr drin. Und genau den will man ja im Sand haben - ist besser für die Pflanzen.



oki,...das wusste ich nicht ,....war aber aus den Postings nicht zu lesen,..!!!!



@ Ursula und eugen,....


ursula,...kann das off topic nirgends nachlesen,...aber solltest du wirklich soviel sand in den teich schütten wollen biste selber schuld,...!!!
mehr sag ich nicht,....


@ eugen,...

oder haste du dir hier einen spaß erlaubt,...

solltest du mal auf ein teichtreffen kommen ,...dann warte nur,...ich bestelle und du,...mehr sog i ned!


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*



herbi schrieb:


> ....war aber aus den Postings nicht zu lesen,..!!!!!



Lieber Herbi,

natürlich war das aus diesem Posting nicht zu lesen - das ist bei uns Miniteichlern aber prinzipiell so. 

Hier gelten andere Regeln als in den großen Koiteichen.

Siehst Du, auch so alte Hasen wie Du lernen nicht aus 

 Vielleicht willst Du ja auch noch einen Mini bauen...


----------



## Dooora (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - es wird besser*

Es lässt einen ja nicht los - immer wieder herumgebaut, noch ein paar Pflänzchen hinzugefügt... habe nun eine Miniteichgruppe um mein Bauerngartenrondell herum und nun lasse ich es gut sein und warte mal, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Irgendwelche minikleinen __ Schwimmkäfer sausen auch drin rum .... Vielen Dank für alle Tipps. Man lernt einfach nicht aus im Leben  


    
     


Viele Grüße
Ursula


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

mal ´ne frage, weils hier reinpasst:

habe selber noch so ´ne alte zinkbadewanne daheim stehen und möchte was damit machen - pflanzen- und gestaltungstechnisch.

hab allerdings noch nicht den plan was und wie, geschweige denn, wohin im garten. daher meine frage:

wenn die wanne den ganzen, oder auch nur den halben tag in der sonne steht, wieviel wasser geht da ab? muss ich dann jeden tag auffüllen, oder hält das auch ein paar tage?:beeten

unser garten liegt in südlicher richtung, würde die wanne aber hinter/neben einen busch positionieren.

danke für die antworten - um die gestaltung kümmer ich mich dann auch noch.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Andreas,

das hält sich in Grenzen. Meine kleine Badewanne steht den halben Tag in der Sonne aber den ganzen Tag im Wind (und denn hatten wir reichlich in den letzten Tagen). Außerdem ist es die Lieblingstränke der Katzen. Wasserverlust in den letzten 6 Tagen ca. 3 cm (insgesamt).


----------



## Eugen (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

Hallo Andreas,

deine Frage könnten wir sehr gut vor Ort in Wth. diskutieren. 

Eine Badewanne steht nun im 3.Sommer, zwei andere stehen leer rum und harren der Gestaltung.

Wie wärs denn mit einem "Badewannenbepflanzpraktikum" am 20./21.6. ??

Bis dahin hab ich auch Pflanzen für 3 Wannen.  

Zur Frage :
Auch bei mir steht die Wanne vollsonnig - zum Leidewesen des Froschbiß - und die Verdunstung hält sich in Grenzen.
Ich füll ab und an nach Lust und Laune immer wieder mal ein paar Liter nach.
Wieviel das ist hab ich noch nie gemessen.


----------



## elkop (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

habe hier im forum von "glasbrocken" als dekoration gelesen und sofort tante goooo..e
gefragt. heute habe ich mir zwei glasbrocken von ca. 20 cm durchmesser  bestellt. schaut mal:
http://www.scherf.at/index.php?article=105
wenn sie da sind, werde ich fotos machen und einstellen


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*



> Mit der Strahlkraft einer Südsee-Lagune



Sicher deswegen, oder?  Sehen aber toll aus!

_Ich muss diese Seite, die du da verlinkt hast, schleunigst wieder verlassen!!!!!!!_


----------



## elkop (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

 genau deswegen. wenn ich schon net in die südsee komm, dann will ich wenigstens die strahlraft am wasser haben


----------



## andreas w. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Anfängerfrust - brauche Rat*

hi eugen, 

ich hatte und habe ja eh´ mal vor, dich zu besuchen. ich guck nachher und diskutier mal mit meinem kalender - meiner frau (räusper, entschuldigung - sie weiss es).

mal schauen dass das passt und ich geb laut. brauche dann noch deine adresse.

ich melde mich erstmal - freu mich drauf. ciao


----------

